
The Guns of Bitcoin - simonsarris
https://medium.com/p/the-guns-of-bitcoin-1f779309a718
======
spaceflunky
I do like how cryptocurrencies are causing us to have some existential
conversations about money and value and what they actually mean.

A key learning I took away from Thomas Piketty's Capital in the 21st Century
was that you really shouldn't be holding on to more currency than you need to.
That it's good to have useful tangible assets like real estate.

------
rocqua
Is it accepted economic theory that the value of the dollar comes from the
requirement that U.S. taxes be paid in dollars?

Does the same hold for the Euro?

~~~
mywittyname
Well, supply and demand is generally accepted economic theory, so yes. No one
is claiming it's the sole reason for the value of the USD, but it is certainly
a (huge) contributing factor.

